# dal soup



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I seem to recall seeing in the not too distant past a posting of a dal soup recipe. I've looked thru the recipe exchange and tried a search ("dal" is too short a word to search). Does this recipe exist or am I going crazy?    Any help would be greatly appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Try searching the word "dahl". I found it this morniing. Good luck.


----------



## wendymae (Jan 31, 2002)

hi-
check out these recipes. i make dal at least once a week where i work. it's a very generic term, and the variations are virtually limitless. dals with coconut and cashews are especially yummy.
good luck. :lips: 
wendy

http://www.tarladalal.com/searchreclist.asp
http://www.ivu.org/recipes/indian-beans/


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks, Guys!


----------

